# Ball marvelight, DJ2 homage?



## captainh0wdy

I guess I like it, but it looks very much like a homage to the Rolex DJ2

Welcome to BALL Watch - Engineer II - Marvelight - NM2026C-S6J-BK


----------



## samanator

Considering Ball has had this case for nearly 12 years now this is kind of an Arabic update with our the Arabic numbers. ~tc~ may like the blue dial version if this actually comes here.

Don't get the name? At first I though it may be a new version with the back lit date. Specs don't indicate anything exceptionally new, but I can't get the night view to launch on my ipad.


----------



## fuzzyb

It looks like it would be a highly legible watch with the thick tubes. I'd like to see the blue and gray dials in person. I'm curious what the name signifies. A did a Google search on Marvelight and came up empty for relevance.


----------



## TAYHAS

Lume is blue indices with green hands........

Simple, robust, but I would not consider it an elegant piece, and it definitely has that Rolex influence we are likely to see more of from the new design engineer.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Sorry, but looks like another step backwards for Ball. Please for the love of God, no more cyclops date windows. For the most part the rolex style influences are not a good thing for Ball, IMHO. The only exception that I could think of would probably be the Milgauss second hand.

Just can't see the Marvelight as a design improvement, I'm sorry to say.

Craig


----------



## ~tc~

Sparrowhawk said:


> Please for the love of God, no more cyclops date windows. For the most part the rolex style influences are not a good thing for Ball, IMHO.


I agree with this. They need to do more of the special things they have done - antimagnetic, backlit GTLS features, etc. there's already a "Rolex lite" it's called Tudor.

But not with this...



Sparrowhawk said:


> Just can't see the Marvelight as a design improvement, I'm sorry to say.


As samanator said...



samanator said:


> ~tc~ may like the blue dial version if this actually comes here.
> 
> Specs don't indicate anything exceptionally new, but I can't get the night view to launch on my ipad.


I see this as the actual successor to the original Fireman I.

Works on my iPad, date does not appear to be backlit.


----------



## dinexus

Not exactly a huge step forward, but still a very cool looking design, and a nice high-lume option for those considering a non-diver from the EMII series. 

Love those fat blue tubes!


----------



## ten13th

samanator said:


> Considering Ball has had this case for nearly 12 years now this is kind of an Arabic update with our the Arabic numbers. ~tc~ may like the blue dial version if this actually comes here.
> 
> Don't get the name? At first I though it may be a new version with the back lit date. Specs don't indicate anything exceptionally new, but I can't get the night view to launch on my ipad.


night view.


----------



## samanator

Date Adjust II Homage is not an accurate statement given this is one of Ball's oldest designs for the modern era. If any thing the smooth bezel has been a EII/EMII trait from the start with the new lines, but kind of a new recent thing for Rolex. Not like smooth bezels are an original for both. The wider tubes is just a natural progression from existing designs. 

Besides I'm of the opinion that homage only applies to the original OEM of a model or if the company has the approval or owns the IP to produce the piece.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

tc, glad that someone likes it. Here's what I mean by a step back, the Marvelight has a dial that resembles the EHC Classic II, just look at Mick Arthur's recent posting regarding his addition, without the EHC case. The hands are also similar, if not exact to the hands on several Trainmaster models, like my Voyager GMT. We've already mentioned the cyclops date window...

So for me, it looks like parts of several different Ball watch designs were thrown together with a cyclops date window. Personally, I'd much rather have the EHC.

Craig



~tc~ said:


> I agree with this. They need to do more of the special things they have done - antimagnetic, backlit GTLS features, etc. there's already a "Rolex lite" it's called Tudor.
> 
> But not with this...
> 
> As samanator said...
> 
> I see this as the actual successor to the original Fireman I.
> 
> Works on my iPad, date does not appear to be backlit.


----------



## ~tc~

Reminds me of this


----------



## captainh0wdy

samanator said:


> Date Adjust II Homage is not an accurate statement given this is one of Ball's oldest designs for the modern era. If any thing the smooth bezel has been a EII/EMII trait from the start with the new lines, but kind of a new recent thing for Rolex. Not like smooth bezels are an original for both. The wider tubes is just a natural progression from existing designs.
> 
> Besides I'm of the opinion that homage only applies to the original OEM of a model or if the company has the approval or owns the IP to produce the piece.


My post was not a "statement" it was a question and topic for discussion, and there can be little doubt that especially the blue dial Marvelight does have more than a passing resemblance to a blue dial DJ2


----------



## samanator

And my point is it is a progression more from this:









and this:








The case and hands have not changed only a progression of the dial and cyclops shape. Put a SS second hand and mover to an all wider tube dial. Not really a big step?


----------



## captainh0wdy

samanator said:


> And my point is it is a progression more from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case and hands have not changed only a progression of the dial and cyclops shape. Put a SS second hand and mover to an all wider tube dial. Not really a big step?


It may well have progressed, but it has now progressed in to a DJ2 homage imo. this is not a bad thing, it's just the way it is.


----------



## samanator

captainh0wdy said:


> It may well have progressed, but it has now progressed in to a DJ2 homage imo. this is not a bad thing, it's just the way it is.


Or you could choose to look at it as a EII finally with decent lume which is more likely the case. The blue is new. Agree either way it's not a bad thing. Nice to see a entry level Engineer series watch with better that average lume including a lumed second hand. If this is priced at or slightly under an Arabic it will be a solid everyday watch. In that past few years most of these have been in the Fireman and Trainmaster series. So it is good to get all the extra levels of protection Engineer series have.


----------



## BadBlue

I'm ready to order the blue dial version.


----------



## samanator

BadBlue said:


> I'm ready to order the blue dial version.


I'm just about in line with you. I liked the DJ II, but it's lack of better hands and lume on the second hand did not make it sporty enough for me. Given Capt's comparison picture everything is nicer on the Ball IMO including the deeper shade of blue. Plus the lume is fantastic. It's pretty close to a larger tube version of the lume on my Fireman B&O "The First Mile" in setup and colors.

Here is the B&O in the dark:









I've always like how simple and clear this communicates the time in the dark. The Marvelight would be better and near the lume of the Skindiver which was an excellent in the dark watch.

Marvelight:










Skindiver...Different colors, but same size tube and nearly the same dial size.


----------



## jedperkins

Sparrowhawk said:


> Sorry, but looks like another step backwards for Ball. Please for the love of God, no more cyclops date windows. For the most part the rolex style influences are not a good thing for Ball, IMHO. The only exception that I could think of would probably be the Milgauss second hand.
> 
> Just can't see the Marvelight as a design improvement, I'm sorry to say.
> 
> Craig


To each his own, I guess. I think it is a great looking watch (blue dial), and I am also a BIG fan of cyclops on watches. What I don't like is the engineer bracelet design. I don't find them very attractive. I may pick this one up in spite of the bracelet

jed


----------



## captainh0wdy

jedperkins said:


> To each his own, I guess. I think it is a great looking watch (blue dial), and I am also a BIG fan of cyclops on watches. What I don't like is the engineer bracelet design. I don't find them very attractive. I may pick this one up in spite of the bracelet
> 
> jed


I find the overall bracelet design ok, but it would have a lot more class if it tapered towards the clasp.


----------



## arias51

I like the overall design but am not a fan of the cyclops as well. I was actually considering this watch, but ended up going with the Victory instead.


----------



## Will_f

It's a pretty common style, but I like it


----------



## TTL

I like it enough that the blue dial may be my next acquisition.


----------



## samanator

Based on the price list this and the Storm Chaser Pro should be in any time now. I predict blue will be the most popular.


----------



## arias51

Called Rob up and ordered mine today in blue. Was going to go with the Victory, but my lady suggested I get this instead.

1st watch from Topper, very pleasant experience dealing with them. 

Now i've got 2 Balls again and I couldn't be happier! 

Thanks Rob!


----------



## Jim Jones

I'm a little bit late to this thread but I'll try anyways.

I like the watch but not really a fan of the bracelet style. I was wondering if a Fireman style bracelet would work with this watch. Also wondering if the cyclops can be removed?


----------



## samanator

Jim Jones said:


> I'm a little bit late to this thread but I'll try anyways.
> 
> I like the watch but not really a fan of the bracelet style. I was wondering if a Fireman style bracelet would work with this watch. Also wondering if the cyclops can be removed?


No on the bracelet and yes on the cyclops since these are glued on. Note that if you do remove it you voided the warranty and lowered the preowned value.


----------



## kirbystrunk

From my point of view, removing the cyclops raises the pre-owned value. I don't like the cyclops and would want it removed. This saves me the time and money to remove it.


----------



## Jim Jones

samanator said:


> No on the bracelet and yes on the cyclops since these are glued on. Note that if you do remove it you voided the warranty and lowered the preowned value.


 Thanks for the reply. Why can't you switch the bracelet is it because the end links won't match up with the case or is the lug width different between the two?


----------



## samanator

Jim Jones said:


> Thanks for the reply. Why can't you switch the bracelet is it because the end links won't match up with the case or is the lug width different between the two?


Different lug width, lug taper and depth, spring bar location, and possibly case curvature (I never bother to try because of the other items). Engineer series watches tend to be thicker than the Fireman by a few mm. I actually really like the EII bracelet over the Fireman personally. I have kept all of my Fireman on straps because of this.


----------



## flyingcamel

Just got mine today! (First Ball, 4th watch, no I didn't even set it yet)


----------



## Jim Jones

flyingcamel said:


> Just got mine today! (First Ball, 4th watch, no I didn't even set it yet)
> 
> View attachment 1568393


 Love the blue dial. Any chance of seeing some more pics of the bracelet or a lume shot?

Samanator why do you prefer the Engineer II bracelets more? Personally from a looks standpoint I don't really like the looks of the polished square center links. I think the more rectangle center links of the Fireman look better but I have never seen either of them in person only photos online.


----------



## ~tc~

The EMII and EHC bracelets look a lot more solid IMHO. The Fireman has the little grooves that make me think of stamped hollow links wrapped around (which is not the case!)

I do agree that polished center links are scratch magnets.


Posted from tapatalk


----------



## mt_hangglider

Jim Jones said:


> Samanator why do you prefer the Engineer II bracelets more? Personally from a looks standpoint I don't really like the looks of the polished square center links. I think the more rectangle center links of the Fireman look better but I have never seen either of them in person only photos online.


I just got the blue dial Marvelight and while the bracelet was top notch in the construction, fit, and finish department, I really don't like the looks of these bracelets either. Personally, I went the strap route and couldn't be happier.


----------



## faiz

This thread just makes me want a Ball.


----------



## Virgilexner1956

Could we see someone post some marvelight on STRAP shots?


----------



## mt_hangglider

Virgilexner1956 said:


> Could we see someone post some marvelight on STRAP shots?


Sure  Here's mine on Shark. I think it would look fantastic on alligator or regular leather as well.


----------



## Heartlandblaster

Nice looking on the strap. Would love to see it on a dark blue strap to match the dial with silver or white stitching.


----------



## mitch57

Nice watch! How do you like the cyclops on this watch? I vacillate between having one and not having one. My older eyes would surely appreciate the magnification but aesthetically speaking I think it detracts from the styling.

Another thing I think Ball needs to work on is making the minute hand gas tubes longer. I have the Engineer II Arabic Chronometer which I believe uses similar, if not the same hands and tubes. 

The minute hand gas tubes are just barely longer than the hour hand gas tubes making it difficult to distinguish between the two in darkness at a quick glance. I've heard others complain about this as well. I'm sure it would be easily doable.


----------



## jjlwis1

mitch57 said:


> Nice watch! How do you like the cyclops on this watch? I vacillate between having one and not having one. My older eyes would surely appreciate the magnification but aesthetically speaking I think it detracts from the styling.
> 
> Another thing I think Ball needs to work on is making the minute hand gas tubes longer. I have the Engineer II Arabic Chronometer which I believe uses similar, if not the same hands and tubes.
> 
> The minute hand gas tubes are just barely longer than the hour hand gas tubes making it difficult to distinguish between the two in darkness at a quick glance. I've heard others complain about this as well. I'm sure it would be easily doable.


I agree... That's why I like the 1st gen em2 divers.


----------



## arias51

Here are some Lume shots...


----------



## Virgilexner1956

Thanks for posting strap shots. Very nice on black strap!!


----------



## kenneth610

Yes, I agree, looks nice on black strap!

And also, nice lume shots.


----------

